# Great amenities badge count



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

One of our greatest pleasures. badges

I'm crushing it on the great amenities. Zero.

Buy me some shit instead.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Homie G said:


> One of our greatest pleasures. badges
> 
> I'm crushing it on the great amenities. Zero.


Come on, man, badges are for fun! I don't give out squat, and I have one of those. Just ask for a specific badge when you know they aren't going to tip anyway. I have Cool Car and Amenities and Great Music badges, by asking.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

*"I got 99 badges but Great Amenities ain't one"*


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

No tip but Excellent Service!

Shit, even above and beyond!

Your an ALL STAR DRIVER!!

Sorry pal, no cash.

Will tip u in the app.



Pax Collector said:


> *"I got 99 badges but Great Amenities ain't one"*


Yeah we all know your stacking those Late Night Heros.

love these badges man


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

How do you value yourself without


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey you mind stopping at that gas station?

As long as your topping off my tank, hell no.

Can't swing it. But I'll hook u up with a expert navigation badge

Sweet!! Done dude. I gotta get me those badges


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I love when they say your getting five stars. They get a 3 ?.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

We don’t need no stinkin badges ??


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> How do you value yourself without


Lol.

If Uber took away your bennies, cancelled all your stock options, cut your pay by 18.6% every 6 months, then told you it was all good because they were going to email you smiley faces every day, THEN you would know how we feel.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Lol.
> 
> If Uber took away your bennies, cancelled all your stock options, cut your pay by 18.6% every 6 months, then told you it was all good because they were going to email you smiley faces every day, THEN you would know how we feel.


Take away my bennies?

Hell to the no.

Gotta get through the day somehow.

Don't even look at my bi polar pills.

Wait, were you talkin bout something else?


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I have exactly one. That tampon had been in the glovebox for years.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

I've driven Black Car for nearly 5 years and don't have a "Great Amenities" badge...I consider the lack of one a tremendous honor!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Hey you mind stopping at that gas station?
> 
> As long as your topping off my tank, hell no.


I'm using this next time someone asks if "Can I get you something?"


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I offer free Kleenex, vomit bags, trash bin, and USB port, yet not one amenities badge after thousands of rides.

So the question remains: what will it take?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> I offer free Kleenex, vomit bags, trash bin, and USB port, yet not one amenities badge after thousands of rides.
> 
> So the question remains: what will it take?


Maybe just leave all that right on the back seat. They won't even have to ask for it.

Somebody's gonna hook you up with that badge.

I mean if i had to sit on a puke bag and Kleenex ill know your not messing around.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Gave out a water a couple days ago.

Was sweating it but think I'll skate without the badge.


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

I got tips for water not the badges


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

No freebies, no ass kissing, no fancy vehicle.

Basic service for basic rates.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SJCorolla said:


> I offer free Kleenex, vomit bags, trash bin, and USB port, yet not one amenities badge after thousands of rides.
> 
> So the question remains: what will it take?


What about condoms if you do the bar time? ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've got TWO Great Amentities badges!

My most common is Excellent Service at 49.

My least common is Awesome Music at 1 and Expert Navigation at 1.

My 1 star ratings had gone to 0.

A lady last night asked for a piece of gum, and I said "sure". Then she asked if she could have the whole pack... I said, "Sure". Then I pull up to a casino that has a one-way valet. I don't pull *Through* the valet, just near it. She says "you're going the wrong way" which I'm not because I didn't go through the valet. 

No Great Amentities badge.... only a fresh 1 star rating and a complaint for "service quality" for giving away the whole pack of gum.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Excellent Service - 51
Great Conversation - 43
All Star Driver - 20
Expert Navigation - 5
Above and Beyond - 3
Awesome Music - 2
Late Night Hero - 2
Neat and Tidy - 1

I'm such a slacker LOL


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

When I first started I was all gunho with amenities, coolers with drinks, snacks, trash bags. I then realized, almost nobody took advantage of them, and the few who did never left a tip or even an amenity badge. It was then I realized, I don't needs a bunch of gimmicks, I just drive with nothing in the car, nobody has ever complained about not having something, the only request I occasionally get is for a phone charger (which I only have for androids), and my rating has not changed. Don't waste time or money on amenities, it will not effect the bottom line. Also, badges mean nothing, it lets passengers feel good in lieu of giving at tip.....


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> *"I got 99 badges but Great Amenities ain't one"*


Yes I have 1 ,will probably get my next one in another 3500 rides .But it still pays for nothing


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> How do you value yourself without


I had low self esteem before I started driving for Uber, now I have none. I had intelligent friends but Uber fixed that, now I have none. I had a dog, but when he saw the Uber sticker on my windshield he left and now lives with my neighbors. I had high hopes for my future, Uber fixed that and now I'm headed to a cardboard box under a bridge.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

I take a few rides on occasion.

Only left 1 rating lower than 5.

Next time I have to, instead of downrating I'm still gonna 5 star them but leave them the great amenities badge instead.

Then all their riders will expect gum and water in the future.

Worse than any low star. That should teach them.



U/L guy said:


> I had low self esteem before I started driving for Uber, now I have none. I had intelligent friends but Uber fixed that, now I have none. I had a dog, but when he saw the Uber sticker on my windshield he left and now lives with my neighbors. I had high hopes for my future, Uber fixed that and now I'm headed to a cardboard box under a bridge.


Your dog saw your sticker and bailed?

Dude that's rough.

Sounds like a great country song


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I love when they say your getting five stars. They get a 3 ?.


My favorite lie is " I don't have cash, I'll catch you on the app!" That's a definite no tip! PAX biggest lie.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Disgusted38 said:


> My favorite lie is " I don't have cash, I'll catch you on the app!" That's a definite no tip! PAX biggest lie.


90% of the time, nothing.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> 90% of the time, nothing.


I know... luckily I get good tips in general, but as soon as I hear that, I know I'm not. And those are usually the ppl you stop at 7-11 for or they didn't add their friend that's just around the corner etc... ?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

0 Great Amenities - I think if I ever receive one of those I’ll have to hand in my moderator sash.

Lots of Above and Beyond. Apparently dropping people off at the actual destination address is superlative customer service in my territory.


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Go to The Ritz Carlton if you want great amenities I’m not a hotel on wheels


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Come on, man, badges are for fun! I don't give out squat, and I have one of those. Just ask for a specific badge when you know they aren't going to tip anyway. I have Cool Car and Amenities and Great Music badges, by asking.


Ask for specific badge? Um, badges don't pay bills and these millennial derived emoticons and badges remind me of when I was in pre-school and used to get star or smiley face stickers. When I don't drive I am not driving for fun but rather to pay bills. Again, these childish badges don't pay the bills and fun does not pay the bills either.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> No freebies, no ass kissing, no fancy vehicle.
> 
> Basic service for basic rates.
> 
> View attachment 328771


Foz, you gotta step up your act.

Zero on all 3

U da man


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When you learn how to sell your badges on eBay you will see the true value. A complete set fetches top $$$.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> 0 Great Amenities - I think if I ever receive one of those I'll have to hand in my moderator sash.
> 
> Lots of Above and Beyond. Apparently dropping people off at the actual destination address is superlative customer service in my territory.


You could always pay someone for that "Great Amenities" badge. It would be a great amenity for them, right?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> You could always pay someone for that "Great Amenities" badge. It would be a great amenity for them, right?


A bit broke right now.

I'm bidding on a 2* rating on eBay, they're rare so the bidding war is on.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

One great amenities
Zero entertaining driver
Tons of excellent service and great convo
A smattering of the others


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Any badges for declining X rides without surge


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

It's very rare that I get a rating or comment of any kind. That is a thing of the past. The newness wore off and now Pax can't be bothered except to give you a bad rating if they are pissed off. I get tips but no 5 star rating all the time. Ratings and comments are so yesterday.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Want a little arsenic with your next Uber?

https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1513176001


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Proud of my ZERO amenities badge ??


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

Nooooooo!!!!!! I just checked and I got one recently.??? I Blame CarGo for this miscarriage of justice.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Dustinmc406 said:


> Nooooooo!!!!!! I just checked and I got one recently.??? I Blame CarGo for this miscarriage of justice.


Wait, when did Ubering become an Olympic event???


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Wait, when did Ubering become an Olympic event???
> 
> View attachment 330651


Hahaha didn't even see that comment there. I'm pushing for the 2024 summer games for it to be an official sport lol.


----------

